

Ask HN: Problem Monday - compass-seeker

In light of the popularity of Idea Sunday, why don&#x27;t we have a Problem Monday where instead of talking about ideas and solutions, we start off with problems.
======
panteravaca
Libraries. How can the idea of the public library extent properly into the
21st century? Sure there are solutions such as Oyster and Scribd, but they
would be considered private libraries that you pay subscription fees for, how
can you scale a library to remain free without DRM traps in this day and age?

------
paulhauggis
World hunger. Discuss.

